# 2009 Merlin Extralight Geometry Specs?



## kegbert1

Does any one handy or has the geometry specs for the 2009 Extralight geometry specs?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## jorgy

kegbert1 said:


> Does any one handy or has the geometry specs for the 2009 Extralight geometry specs?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


Here's a link to a page with the 2009 brochure (pdf) from ABG's website. The geometry is slightly different from the one that's on the Merlin website, which hasn't been updated in ages.

http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/default.html

They have a new model for 2009, the Aspen. Just what the world needs, a $3K commuter.


----------



## kegbert1

*Thanks!*

Thanks Jorgy!. Not sure how you found that or got there...but thanks. Kinda of bummed, I was hoping that the Extralight would have had a slightly steeper sloping top tube. A short inseam requires a little more standover. I agree with the $3K commuter Aspen, there cannot be that big of a market to support the development of that ride. 

Best,
kegbert1



jorgy said:


> Here's a link to a page with the 2009 brochure (pdf) from ABG's website. The geometry is slightly different from the one that's on the Merlin website, which hasn't been updated in ages.
> 
> http://www.americanbicyclegroup.com/images/merlin/default.html
> 
> They have a new model for 2009, the Aspen. Just what the world needs, a $3K commuter.


----------



## jorgy

Have you considered the Works CR? It has a sloping top tube.

Another suggestion is the Camena. I know it's technically a women's bike, but scrape off the Camena label and it looks as unisex as any bare Ti bike.

Those aren't listed in the 2009 catalog, which makes me wonder if they're being discontinued, though, so they could be hard to find.

Edited to add: Looks like backcountryoutlet (the folks behind chainlove) has some.
http://search.backcountryoutlet.com/exec/?mv_session_id=utG4ZwHv&aff=1&q=merlin&x=0&y=0


----------



## socrates

I am pretty sure that the Extralight is last years Works. It is the original Extralight, now compact and with the Works rear end. Correct me if I am wrong but I was given this information at the London cycle show.


----------



## kegbert1

Yah, I would like to find a Works CR and I did call backcountryoutlet.com. They were not interested in selling just the frame and fork. When I have time I am placing calls into different Merlin dealers to determine if they have any old backstock. Thanks for the suggestions.




jorgy said:


> Have you considered the Works CR? It has a sloping top tube.
> 
> Another suggestion is the Camena. I know it's technically a women's bike, but scrape off the Camena label and it looks as unisex as any bare Ti bike.
> 
> Those aren't listed in the 2009 catalog, which makes me wonder if they're being discontinued, though, so they could be hard to find.
> 
> Edited to add: Looks like backcountryoutlet (the folks behind chainlove) has some.
> http://search.backcountryoutlet.com/exec/?mv_session_id=utG4ZwHv&aff=1&q=merlin&x=0&y=0


----------



## jorgy

kegbert1 said:


> Yah, I would like to find a Works CR and I did call backcountryoutlet.com. They were not interested in selling just the frame and fork. When I have time I am placing calls into different Merlin dealers to determine if they have any old backstock. Thanks for the suggestions.


They're selling the complete bike for what a frame would cost. For example:
http://www.bikyle.com/MerlinRd.asp

Sell the components on ebay before you use them.

Good luck! I love my Merlin.


----------



## reippuert

socrates said:


> I am pretty sure that the Extralight is last years Works. It is the original Extralight, now compact and with the Works rear end. Correct me if I am wrong but I was given this information at the London cycle show.


i'd agree the 2009 Extralight is almost identical to a Works TR 2.5/3 from 2006/2007.

from the Works line it has the nonbutted tappered oversized top tube, the non butted eliptical huge oversized downtube and the tappered seattube for 31.7mm seatpost.

weight and geometry is also identical to the Works TR.

i'd say is a much more race worthy bike than the classic Extralight from 2008 - much stiffer in both front and rear an lighter too - however not as light as a CR (the compact version of the TR)


----------

